# Umbrella Cockatoo Breeders in the UK?



## Atom

Hey All,

Wondering if someone could point me in the direction of any reputable/known Umbrella Cockatoo breeders within the United Kingdom?

Having a hard time finding any via search engines or indeed on this forum at the moment.

Many thanks!


----------



## AraCyanea

Barrett Watson Parrots | Parrots for sale UK | African Grey, Macaws, Cockatoos, Keas | UK Parrot Breeder, Suffolk

Should speak to this guy.


----------



## Atom

x-istealbears said:


> Barrett Watson Parrots | Parrots for sale UK | African Grey, Macaws, Cockatoos, Keas | UK Parrot Breeder, Suffolk
> 
> Should speak to this guy.


Thanks very much istealbears!


----------



## AraCyanea

Atom said:


> Thanks very much istealbears!


Welcome. If you got any questions, send him a email. He's very quick at responding, I had replies within 24 hours.


----------



## Zoo-Man

Personally I would NOT buy a hand-reared Cockatoo, of most species. Buy a parent-reared baby who is just out of the nest & feeding on its own. Hand-reared Cockatoos develop many psychological problems, many being extremely harmful to the bird. Take a look at www.mytoos,com


----------



## mcdougle

dunno where you live but sign of the owl is the best one in my local area, his main money maker is poltry, but he also sells birds of prey and exotic birds aswell an although i couldn't find a website for him, i found his number ana adress on here Sign Of The Owl Birds and Pet Centre in Ivybridge, Devon - PetsLocally UK : victory:


----------

